# Found pigeon with sore eye/poor balance



## Lucy M (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,
yesterday I found a pigeon being attacked by two magpies. They appear to have been pecking at his left eye which was bleeding at the time and he seems unable to see from it now. His general balance when walking/flying is pretty poor but he otherwise seems healthy. I did let him go at one point but he flew into a tree and dropped to the ground...Does anyone have any advice? I have him in a large box at the moment with food and water but feel a cat will get him if I leave him outside. He is relatively young as still has some baby feathers.
Thankyou.


----------

